# Bellingham, MA Police F/T DISPATCHER



## doc1126 (May 5, 2008)

****Via Bellingham MA PD Facebook Page**

Bellingham, MA Police *
***JOB POSTING*** (8/17/17-9/1/17)
The Bellingham Police are seeking qualified individuals to apply for a Public Safety Dispatcher position that has become available. The position is full-time, 40 hours per week. Please see the attached link for a full job description and to print an application. Applications should be completed and submitted to Lt. James Russell no later than 12 pm on Friday September 1st. Late or incomplete applications will not be considered.

Job Posting: Town of Bellingham : Town of Bellingham, MA - Employment

Job Description: http://www.bellinghamma.org/Pages/BellinghamMA_HR/public safety dispatch.pdf


----------

